# Really confused on what kind of fish???



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am looking for a saltwater fish that has something unusual or cool about it i have thought about that certain kind of goby with a pistol shrimp that sounds cool, and also i was wondering what was the biggest fish i could get in my tank??

Feel free to make any suggestions.

No offense to anyone who has a goby or a blenny but in fish stores they look like they just sit around??? Dottybacks are neat but get to a max of about 2".
I like cardinal fish but they just hover in one place. I would prefer a fish that swims a lot. 

I was thinking about Small lionfish, hawkfish, parrotfish, Wrasses, Butterfly, Dwarf Angel, Non-clownfish eating eel, Hogfish. 
Or anything else along that nature.

I have a 55g, 40lb LR, PS, Emperor 400 (upgrading to Refugium soon), crabs, snails, cleaner shrimp, 2 percula clown, bbl tip anemone.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Scott's Fairy Wrasse or Exquiste Fairy Wrasse!

No Lion with what you have or you won't have clowns long.

Engineer Gobys are cool too.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

goby's, blennies and such look boring in the lfs, but i assure you, in the home aquarium, they are full of personality. one of the most entertaining fish i have.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yea that is true but the max size is so small too... 

But i guess they don't need much swimming space...

What do you have in your tank(s) leveldrummer/Reefneck?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Dwarf fuzzy lions are neat. THey are pretty laid back but you end up staring at it for an hour and find it funny and awesome at times. They also don't really attack anything unless they are newly introduced and small or it's bugging it.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to have a bicolour blenny(before he went carpet surfing). This guy was awesome! Had a bunch of personaility, he would scoot around the tank and if I stood next to it would sit down and watch me.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishnewb1 said:


> What do you have in your tank(s) leveldrummer/Reefneck?


7" Engineer Goby, Red Scooter Blenny, Royal Gramma, Yellow Coris Wrasse, Scott's Fairy Wrasse, Yellow Watchman Goby, Coral Beauty Angel.....Inverts Galore.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

flamingonhot said:


> Dwarf fuzzy lions are neat. THey are pretty laid back but you end up staring at it for an hour and find it funny and awesome at times. They also don't really attack anything unless they are newly introduced and small or it's bugging it.


Do you have one because I think they are really cool but I don't want it to fight/eat my clownfish.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> 7" Engineer Goby, Red Scooter Blenny, Royal Gramma, Yellow Coris Wrasse, Scott's Fairy Wrasse, Yellow Watchman Goby, Coral Beauty Angel.....Inverts Galore.


Yellow coris wrasse doesn't that eat inverts??

How does your scooter blenny get along? (with food)

How does that coral beauty angel do?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

coris wrasses can eat inverts... keep him well fed and he is less likely too, no guarentees though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i have 2 oc clowns, royal gramma, bi-color blenny, pajama cardinal, neon goby, 2 peppermint shrimp, 12 mixed hermits, 5 large snails, about 30-50 cerith snails, lots of corals, (if you want the coral list just ask, but i think we were talking about just fish) thats pretty much my full capacity, later on i plan on gettin a pair of blood shrimp, and either a coral beauty, or a flame angel.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hogfish swim a lot, but they tear everything up something awful.
Parrotfish-- forget it. Don't even try. Not worth it.
Lionfish- could go either way.
Hawkfish- keep it small or else.

The others look okay.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

In The new Marine Aquarium by Mike palleta it says that i could have a regal tang in my size tank.

And I think the Fuzzy Dwarf Lion fish are neat could i have one?


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey m8 
the scooter blenny I had a couple of months ago was a drab brown fish , who once I got him home was such fun to watch he comes to the front of the tank to look around outside he is a real character. Over the last couple of weeks his head ans fins have taken on some stunning colours! he is a gtreat addition to the tank! So don't dismiss them totally

always


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishnewb1 said:


> Yellow coris wrasse doesn't that eat inverts??
> 
> How does your scooter blenny get along? (with food)
> 
> How does that coral beauty angel do?


No problems ever with the Yellow Coris Wrasse in my tank or the one in my wifes tank. Hers is bigger.

The Scooter eats Copepods.

The Coral Beauty does not nip anything and is a beautiful & Active fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

"In The new Marine Aquarium by Mike palleta it says that i could have a regal tang in my size tank."

Thats too bad...  I thought Bob Fenner was more old school than Mike was but even he says that a P. Blue needs 75 gallons or bigger, preferably the bigger the better. There is a lot of debate on the subject of tangs, don't get taken in by people who say that space isn't an issue with them... I've had several tangs just get sick on me because they were in a too small of an environment.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> "In The new Marine Aquarium by Mike palleta it says that i could have a regal tang in my size tank."
> 
> Thats too bad...  I thought Bob Fenner was more old school than Mike was but even he says that a P. Blue needs 75 gallons or bigger, preferably the bigger the better. There is a lot of debate on the subject of tangs, don't get taken in by people who say that space isn't an issue with them... I've had several tangs just get sick on me because they were in a too small of an environment.


Yea I thought that was kind of funny and it says a yellow tang can be in a 40???


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

:-( if you like the fuzzy dwarf go with the fu manchu lion..awsome fish.. I had one but lost it after I came back from vacation


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

how old is your tank? Red scooter blennies are amazing but you need an established tank for them or they will slowly die. An established refugium is also a good idea for the blenny to make sure there are enough pods in the tank to eat. They are known to eat frozen food here and there, but most say that even if they eat the frozen food they still die. I expereinced this myself. The only thing i lost in my tank :-( . As for the lion, i think they are a beautiful fish but i would never have one in my tank. To agressive for me. Pluss even though they are great looking, they really aren't all the personable except for feeding...maybe. The wrasses they suggested are very beautiful fish and very unique. There are a lot of intersting gobies out there as well. Just keep researching and i am sure you can find a fish that will suit you. I for one had my eye on the yellow strip cling fish, but after reading how hard they are to take care of i will wait for someone to figure out how to keep them alive.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks but im pretty topped out for a 55 i think.
i have 7 fish in a 55 reef.
if there could be anymore i think i would try a mandarin. since i do have a fuge thats loaded with amphipods and copeopods.

My royal gramma is so boring... all it does is hide in a rock. when it senses food it comes out. then hides again..

is yours like that?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... I've found there are two personalities grammas come in, the really secretive kind and the really bold kind... I fortunately have on that is out and about all the time.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

That is too bad your royal gramma hides all the time.  How long have you had him? Mine is the star of the tank right now. Everyone is so impressed by his colors because well purple and yellow is our universities school colors. He is always out in the front showing off. He likes getting his picture taken as well. As for your 7 fish in your reef yeah that is a lot. What do you all have? Have you ever considered selling your fish so you can get ones you want? Anyways good luck with your tank.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know where to sell them or how.
I have xenia, bubble, torch, greenstriped mushroom corals.
for fish i have blue tang, engineer goby, RG, 2 percs, biclolor blenny, and a coralbeauty.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ill buy em


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Some lfs will pay you for them or give store credit. What you should do is hook up with your local reef club. the club i am part of is always selling fish, coral, used equiment and such.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

i live in a really small town and the closest one is an hour away.
I want to but i wouldnt be to any of the meetings.
I think i will wait for a lil bit for the royal gramma. Its such a pretty fish. I just cant give up on it yet.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like the blue tang is the only fish taking you over the top


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

yea yea yea i have heard it all...
he is 2 inches right now and im planning to upgrade before he gets past 8"


----------

